# Wolves in Lower?



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

bear50 said:


> That math is just simply absurd ! I hunt the UP and see plenty of deer. There is no doubt that the wolves need to be kept at a lower number but to blame them for the deer population is a joke. There are a ton of guy's out there that get doe tags and use them in the wrong units and the worse deer killers are locals. The lack of hunting skill is also huge. Most guys want to throw huge bait piles out and see fifty deer at a time. God forbid a hunter learn some skill. There are still more deer today than there was when the Mayflower landed !


I remember when Michigan was only second to Texes in deer in the late 80's early 90's with 3-4 million, what are we now? 25th? Must be from all those doe permits? Michigan DNR has gone from 15 deer a year killed to upwards of 50 to 60 now per wolf.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You used to be able drive from St Ignace to Sault Ste Marie on I-75 and count 100+ deer on the way up and 100+ deer on the way home. I have made that trip 6 times in March my wife has made 4 seperate trips. In 10 trips up to the Sault and back so far there has not been one deer sighted. I used to see 50+ deer in the early am on my fishing trips to the Carp River in the fall every trip. This fall on several trips (30+) I did not see a single deer. I don't know where they all went to but if I did I would have a heck of a hunting spot.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

dallasdog said:


> they dont kill for fun... they may leave a kill there but plan to come back for it at some point... where is your sense here animals dont kill things just to kill them they are always hungry they dont eat 3 times a day like us.... even if they kill something in fear they will eat it or come back to it when they get hungry..... a wolf like all other wild canines are scavengers first. they would rather eat a road kill deer before they waste valuable energy on killing a deer. im not saying they dont kill them but they are scavengers first



Sure glad you're not a wildlife biologist, because I would ask for a refund of the money spent on a degree.

Roadkill really? Get a clue buddy, do some simple reading of peer reviewed sources easily found via google, and it won't take but 20 minutes to show you otherwise.


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

" peer reviewed sources " thats funny !!!! These are pro wolf hater facts not scientific. You arm chair biologist crack me up. I hope all the yoopers come down to the lower and hunt. Leaves more deer for me:lol:


----------

